# 1997 740il sparkplug help



## bun2kool (Jul 15, 2006)

hey guys I bought my bmw about a year ago.it has 103.000 miles.I want to change the spark plugs on it. where would I find them on the motor?I just don't want to take things apart looking for them.also when I am doing this, what plugs would be the best for it and if there is anything elso I should know please tell me
I love this site guys
take care
mike


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

While you are in there, check the spark plug wells for oil, which is a sign of leaking valve cover gaskets. (Common problem.)

Remove the cover from the top of the engine. To do this, individually push down on one of the four buttons while lifting that corner. I used the back side of a Sharpie (felt pen) to push the buttons without scratching them.

Then, follow these spark plug replacement instructions.

If you need, here are the valve cover gasket instructions.


----------



## bun2kool (Jul 15, 2006)

*mr wong is the man*

mr wong you are the man.you saved me a boatload of money.that was so easy
take care mike


----------

